# Err... 10 week old erection?



## trumpetjock (Dec 14, 2007)

So yeah.... Rocky disappeared from the room he was playing with, so I went to go find him. To my shock I found him licking away at himself with an erection... Is that normal for a 10 week old to be presenting like that already? I didn't think the hormones started flowing for a few more months.

edit -- yeah... now that I read it, the title of this thread could really be misleading. You're supposed to call your doctor after just 4 hours, not 10 weeks! lol


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

Lol I'm sorry, but I got a very good laugh from the thread title!

All of my pups have done this. Elliot, now 14 weeks, gets "happy" everyday. He can be playing, sitting, asleep. I wouldn't worry about it; even pups I've had at 8 weeks have done this.

Yeah if it lasts for 10 weeks he needs so realy help..


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

> You're supposed to call your doctor after just 4 hours, not 10 weeks! lol


I think the term is "priapism."


----------



## Shalva (Mar 23, 2007)

trumpetjock said:


> So yeah.... Rocky disappeared from the room he was playing with, so I went to go find him. To my shock I found him licking away at himself with an erection... Is that normal for a 10 week old to be presenting like that already? I didn't think the hormones started flowing for a few more months.
> 
> edit -- yeah... now that I read it, the title of this thread could really be misleading. You're supposed to call your doctor after just 4 hours, not 10 weeks! lol


ummm we call his friend in my house the "red rocket" 
it is not an erection just call him a friend.... 

I went and took a dog to be "collected " last year for a breeding and was amazed at the ummmm size ....... 

what you saw was not an erection..... if it were YOU WOULD know it..... 
s


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Oh gosh...this is exactly how Otis got the nickname Sugar Daddy! At about 9 weeks old he "popped out" for the first time- bringing the nickname "sugar daddy" to our house!


----------



## trumpetjock (Dec 14, 2007)

I figured this was totally normal, just surprised the heck out of me!


----------



## Ella'sMom (Jul 23, 2007)

Yep - my last dog constantly had his "lipstick" out. My sons found it hilarious. My daughter constantly said "ewww!" That is the one thing I don't miss about a male dog!


----------



## doggone6 (Sep 7, 2007)

Boys will be boys!


----------



## MyCharlie (Nov 4, 2007)

Speaking of the red rocket.... luckily Charlie's doesn't come out too often, but will that stop after he's neutered, or does it still happen?


----------



## LMH (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh it will still happen. Mine is neutered and he is always showing his stuff off. I forget and when people stop to pet them they become embarrassed and laugh and they say well he's really happy-haha.


----------



## natureloverchris (Nov 11, 2007)

the title cracked me up

yes, totally normal. I also think it varies between dogs as to how often. Schmoozer does it much more then my last dog did.


----------



## Dombanks (12 mo ago)

trumpetjock said:


> So yeah.... Rocky disappeared from the room he was playing with, so I went to go find him. To my shock I found him licking away at himself with an erection... Is that normal for a 10 week old to be presenting like that already? I didn't think the hormones started flowing for a few more months.
> 
> edit -- yeah... now that I read it, the title of this thread could really be misleading. You're supposed to call your doctor after just 4 hours, not 10 weeks! lol





Did you sort the problem if so what did you do or how long till he went back in ???


----------

